# Car seat for Chevy Malibu?



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know of an infant car seat that will fit in a Chevy Malibu (it is a 2001 if that helps)? It is a mid-size sedan. I am leaning toward Britax, but am not sure it will fit without having to scoot the front seats waaaay up (and I have long legs).

I cannot decide between Graco and Britax. The reviews on Amazon are so confusing... some people LOVE each one, and other people HATE each one. They both have their flaws, obviously. However, I will likely have a tall baby that will outgrow the Graco quickly (I was already 21.5" when I was BORN lol), but then again... Gracos are so much cheaper, and I'll probably have to upgrade to a convertable rear-facing before baby is 30lbs.

Any advice?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

If you are planning on upgrading to a convertible sooner rather than later anyway, and don't need the 30lb limit seats, all infant seats are pretty much created equal. The Evenflo seats require the handle to be down and have room between the handle and the front seat, so rule those out. Otherwise, I'd go to Babies-R-Us if you have one near you, and try out seats in your car.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Ugh, my moms Malibu is a PITA for car seats- you have to use the latch plate!! She's got a 1996 or 1998 though, hopefully your 01 is better.









We found the Graco fit the best in the middle spot, my Subaru did better with a Peg Perego.









I switch to a RF convertible at about 5 or 6 months- the Roundabout fit nicely in the Malibu.


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a Malibu (2003 or so) when I brought the kid home from the hospital...the Graco fit fine and we didn't have to adjust the front seats.


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

DD's dad has a newer Malibu. I'm not sure what year, sorry. But he has a Britax BLVD and it fits perfectly with plenty of room.

http://www.carseatdata.org/

Use that site. You can type in your car information and it will match you up with seats that fit better in that type of vehicle.

p.s. If you have the money for a BLVD...get it. It will be the only seat you'll need for the next 3 or 4 years (depending on your child's rate of growth of course!). I've bought 3 car seats in 15 months. The latest one (finally) being the Britax Boulevard. I wish I would have gotten that from day one...I would have saved a ton of money!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MayBaby2007* 
p.s. If you have the money for a BLVD...get it. It will be the only seat you'll need for the next 3 or 4 years (depending on your child's rate of growth of course!). I've bought 3 car seats in 15 months. The latest one (finally) being the Britax Boulevard. I wish I would have gotten that from day one...I would have saved a ton of money!

Most newborns don't fit into Britax seats from birth.

If I had to get a convertible for a newborn I would get the TrueFit, as it has low bottom slots and amazing padding.


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Most newborns don't fit into Britax seats from birth.

If I had to get a convertible for a newborn I would get the TrueFit, as it has low bottom slots and amazing padding.


Thanks. I didn't know that. They say for 5 pounds plus...so I assumed.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

we had this seat in a rental malibu (2006) http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...t_adv_XSG10001

we also had an evenflo triumph rearfacing and it fit very well. it was not the advance, but i bet the true fit would fit the same without the top part/headrest (and then more upright with the top for an older baby).

here's both of those seats in a malibu - http://flickr.com/photos/andreasuthe...7600525799595/ they are right next to eachother (so i could squish in next to dd to nurse her through car rides. she HATED the car. not comfy!)


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MayBaby2007* 
Thanks. I didn't know that. They say for 5 pounds plus...so I assumed.

You would think so, but since the straps have to be below the shoulders, and the Britax seats have 10" bottom slots, it is a rare newborn that is above those bottom straps.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwestmeg* 
Ugh, my moms Malibu is a PITA for car seats- you have to use the latch plate!! She's got a 1996 or 1998 though, hopefully your 01 is better.









FYI, a 1996 or 1998 Chevy would have locking latchplates, so no need for a locking clip (I think that's what you mean by 'you have to use the latch plate').


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
FYI, a 1996 or 1998 Chevy would have locking latchplates, so no need for a locking clip (I think that's what you mean by 'you have to use the latch plate').

The seatbelts don't go into the locking mode, ever, so you have to use the clip that comes with the car seat.







It really doesn't!! It doesn't have a place to tether, either!


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwestmeg* 
The seatbelts don't go into the locking mode, ever, so you have to use the clip that comes with the car seat.







It really doesn't!! It doesn't have a place to tether, either!









Actually, that's not true. I thought the same thing when we first bought our 01 Malibu. The seat belts have a lightweight locking latch plate. You have to have them buckled in a 90 degree angle to see if they work. This is totally different than other car seat belts that I've used and takes some getting used to. They are a total bugger to install a seat with (in my opinion), but they work fine.

Anyway, to answer the first question, I have a Britax Boulevard rear facing on the passenger side and I have to keep the seat set around the middle. Part of the reason for this is that in order to use the tether I can't bring the seat all the way back because it would hit the tether. I usually ride on the passenger side so my 6 foot tall husband can have more space, but he does fine for short trips on the passenger side.

I have had a Graco infant seat and a Britax Roundabout in the center without needing to have the front seats further up than is comfortable for dh.


----------

